# Baking, Desserts & Sweet Stuff



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi have promised to make a carrot cake tomorrow and have never made one before! Made loads of other cakes but not carrot! 

Just wondering if anyone out there has a fairly fool proof tasty recipie which doesnt involve lots of obscure ingredients! Got the standard stuff but nothing odd!!

Thanks

xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi

If you go onto the bbc website and the food section you can search by Carrot Cake, there are lots of receipes there.

xx


----------



## emzz (Feb 24, 2007)

I love carrot cake, but found some recipes had too much oil in and the cake tasted greasy..........this is the best recipe I've found and its yummy!! In fact, the whole cake was gone within two days.........

Ingredients for the cake
12½ oz carrots 
2 oz pecans 
4 oz self-raising wholemeal flour 
4 oz plain wholemeal flour 
2 teaspoons of cinnamon 
1 teaspoon ground ginger 
½ teaspoon nutmeg 
1 teaspoon bicarbonate of soda 
5 fl oz vegetable oil 
6 oz soft brown sugar 
4 eggs 
2 tablespoons’ golden syrup

Ingredients for the topping
7 oz cream cheese 
2 oz softened unsalted butter 
2 oz sifted icing sugar 
1 teaspoon vanilla essence

These quantities make a 9” round cake, although I made it in an eight inch square tin
Start off by grating 12½ oz carrots and chopping 2 oz pecans. Put to one side. 

Sieve together 4 oz self-raising flour and 4 oz plain flour (both wholemeal) with 2 teaspoons of cinnamon, 1 teaspoon ground ginger, ½ teaspoon nutmeg and 1 teaspoon bicarbonate of soda. (Tip the bran bits left in the sieve into the mixture.)

Whisk together 8 fl oz vegetable oil, 6 oz soft brown sugar, 4 eggs and 2 tablespoons’ golden syrup. (Heat the spoon first and the syrup will slide off easily.)

Add this to the dry ingredients and mix until it’s nice and smooth. Stir in the carrots and pecans.

Tip the mixture into a greased lined tin and cook at 160oC for an hour, or until cooked.

For the topping, mix 7 oz cream cheese, 2 oz softened unsalted butter, 2 oz sifted icing sugar and 1 teaspoon vanilla essence, until smooth. 

Allow the cake to cool and then add the topping


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Who has one and really uses it at can recommend me one??

I would prefer a red one to go with new kitchen  

xxxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I need to dig mine out again - i haven't used it nearly enough. i need to try some new recipes as the ones i did before ended up a bit doughy - the best bread i got was to make the dough and then put it in the oven, which kind of defeats the object of having a breadmaker!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

It does a bit  

I know on Moneysavingexpert site they have some really good recipes but I can't work out which breadmaker to get....

I want one to make cakes too!

xxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Ooh yes - yummy!


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

I can honestly say that we haven't bought a loaf of bread for about 4 years, our breadmaker gets used every other day for loaves, rolls, and pizza dough 

We have a Panasonic one and I found this link, it's not quite the same as ours, this one is a much newer model (obviously, 'cos ours is 4 yrs old!) but it'll give you an idea of what we have ...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Panasonic-SD255-breadmaker-raisin-dispenser/dp/B000QUYW62/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=kitchen&qid=1216158321&sr=8-1

They are v good though, you just bung the stuff in at night, set the timer and wake up to the smell of freshly baked bread ........ yum! 

Don't think they do red ones though  
/links


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

I second a panasonic breadmaker.  Mine is the 253 version, bought 2006. I can't live without it.  I make mostly wholemeal, and white bread.  Do some pizza dough.  Have done other stuff too, but should experiment more.

The problem for me is, I live miles from the shops.  It is a real pain to go out and buy bread.  I can store flour easily, and as it takes just a few minutes to throw the ingredients in the pan, making my own bread is much less hassle.

Lorna


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I have 2 breadmakers to keep up with demand  

Mine make cakes, jam, pasta dough and bread.  

I don't have a Panny but this will be on my list as soon as I have the money  !! 

Never seen a red breadmaker though 

T xx


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Ooh I want one.  We went to a charity ball at the weekend and although I would have loved to win a free holiday for 2 what I really wanted to win was the breadmaker!   

Lully x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I have a cheapie one (about £30 from Macro) & it does cakes & jam too. I used it loads to begin with but found the tall loaf shape a bit of a nuisance when you want toast as it doesn't fit in our toaster. The newer one's have better shaped tins though. I haven't found any other problems other than that with it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

Last week we ended up with loads of strawberries and cream...far too much so I made ice-cream   Fortunately that does look a lot different to the savoury meals so no mix up there......yet!!!!!!!!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Ladies, i have started a 'cooking and baking' thread - you all have some such brilliant ideas that i wanted to get more from you!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=149614.0

It's only had 2 viewers so far and i did it last night, so wanted to advertise it a bit!!

I would love a section that we could split into different types of recipes, but thought that might be a bit ambitious at the moment!

So start sending them in!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

sounds scrummy.

Easy/pud/decadent all in one

Strawberry shortbread. You can either make the shortbread or just buy a coupld of rounds from the shop them whip some cream, halve some strawberries. One round of shortbread, cream, strawberries, then the other round of shortbread, more cream and more strawberries. It's fruit so must be healthy  

Last night I did brucscheta (Masterchef always gets me in the kitchen doing something different) though I overdid the garlic.   Not sure what will do later.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

*Very Easy/Pud/Decadent - Lemon or Forest Fruit Freezer pud - Delish 10 Mins *

Can be made soley with bought cheat items or can be completely home made so as easy or as hard as you want to make it.

Cheat Version: Take some plain cake such as madeira cake and line the bottom of a loose bottomed tin with it, add large blobs of lemon curd/cheese and chunks of broken up meringue, mix cream and creme fraiche together half and half is about right, mix with a few smaller bits of meringue and fill into gaps and smooth over the top too, then just freeze, take out about 1/2 hr before serving and put on a serving plate, can decorate with some home made sugared lemon pieces.

Also Forest Fruit Version ..As above but instead of lemon curd use small pieces of forest fruits.

Suggested ingredients, Good quality lemon curd/cheese, or Forest Fruits ,M&S/Tesco Finest Meringue Nests/or make your own the slightly chewy ones such as these are yummy and any plain sponge would work well home made or bought. You can use half fat creme fraiche/cream if want to help keep calories/fat down.

It is so easy but tastes yummy if you have a really sweet tooth you could add some icing sugar to the cream mix..or just serve it with more cream 

Its great as doesn't take long but always goes down well and can be made before the day if preferred, needs approx 2-3hrs to freeze.

Cat x


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

Very easy shortcake

2 tins approx 7" diameter
4oz caster sugar
8 oz butter
12 oz plain flour

Bung it in a food processer until breadcrumb texture.  Or rub in with finger tips if you have cool hands (I don't!!)
Throw into tins and press down.
Cook for about 25 mins at 180C or until firm to the touch - NB use a knife to feel, otherwise you'll burn your fingers (been there, done that  )


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Ooooh fab ladies, keep em coming!!

am def going to try the shortbread recipe - my first attempt a few weeks ago wasn't great, so will try that.

i always test cakes etc with my fingers - must have asbestos fingertips!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

Sally - I use a fan oven so you may need to amend timings if you don't. I could never make shortcake before I got the food mixer!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

We do our own bread without a breadmaker its not that hard...yesterday i made baguettes and they came out lovely..we make it in batches and freeze it   I love the smell of freshly baked bread


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi

We also have the Panasonic Breadmaker and use it on a weekly basis.  Haven't tried any cakes in it as it takes a while to cook but the bread is fantastic.

Never seen a red one though  

x x


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Flapjacks!!

Golden syrup
Brown sugar
Butter / marg
Porridge oats

Met butter / marg, brown sugar and syrup in a big pan. Add the oats to the mixture til firm mixture. Spoon it all onto a baking tray, keeping it about an inch thick. Pop into oven til golden brown. Then, score it into squares and leave to cool. Once cool, eat!!

I don't 'do' actual measurements, sorry!!


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Easy desserts!

*White Chocolate and Baileys Cheesecake!*
From www.nigella.com Copyright 2004

Base:

8oz Digestive biscuits (I use Value ones as I dont think it makes a difference)

4oz Butter

Topping:

400g White Chocolate (Supermarket own brand is fine but not value!)

5 Tablespoons Bailey's Irish Cream

500g Tub Crème Fraiche

5 fl oz / 142ml Tub Double Cream

Blitz the digestive biscuites into crumbs in a processor and add softened butter and blitz again. Press into a tin (one of those ones with a removable base and a clasp on the side works really well!) Put into the fridge.

Melt the white chocolate in a large bowl. Beat the chocolate with an electric mixer. Slowly add the baileys onto the melted chocolate, beating all the time. It will go all funny but its ment to! Keep whisking! Fold in the creme fraiche. Whip the cream and fold that in too. Mix again with the electric mixer. Pour over base and leave to set in the fridge overnight!

That has to be one of my most favourite desserts ever, and so easy to do! Esp if you are preparing a dinner for friends, you can do it the day before and then have one thing less to worry about on the day!!

Apple Crumble

I'm afraid I cheat and use Crumble topping from a packet, but I really must learn how to make it myself!

400g sliced and peeled apples
3 tablespoons sugar
3 tablespoons water

Peel and slice the apples and layer in a ovenproof bowl. Add sugar and water. Cover with 250g of crumble topping. Bake in oven at 200 degrees for 30mins (I always put it in for longer, well until golden brown really)

Served with custard... yummy!

Ok I know its a cheat but its still yummy and you can mix the fruit too.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Easy Dessert Topping  *Easy Crumble Mixes * If you want to make your own 

Crumble mix home made is just half fat to flour mixed with a bit of sugar..so depending how much crumble mix you need you can do for eg. 2oz Fat (butter tastes best but can use marg etc) to 4oz Flour and say 1-2oz sugar (really depending how sweet you want it) and so on I like lots of crumble so if doing a family size pudding I do at least 3oz fat to 6oz flour and 2 oz sugar.

Put fat in with flour into a bowl, rub together with finger tips ..or whizz in food processor until it looks like breadcrumbs, then mix in sugar..

Tasty tips ..Brown sugar gives the crumble a nice nutty taste, and if wanting something a bit different mix in some chopped nuts, almonds are particularly yum..you could even add this to the cheat version to make it a bit different..

Apple Crumble, Lovely if you add some cinnamon to the apple and/or crumble a pinch is enough

Cat x


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

One crumble recipe:

75g wholemeal flour
50g rolled oats (porridge oats)
50g flaked almonds
50g brown sugar
75g melted butter

mix dry ingredients, add melted butter and mix.put over fruit and bake 170ish. Bbake 15-20mins at 180 C, it depends more on the surface area of the crumble rather than the quantity for the cooking time


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Glitter ooh that one sounds yummy .. would be yummy with Blackberries and Apple in the Autumn


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

this thread is really making me hungry now lol I will have to dig out more of my recipes, Got one for a fab christmas cake.. it was also my nans that she was taught to cook when she was 12 so would be nearly 69 years old and is scrummy. Hubby made it at crimbo  also got a good one for a microwave golden syrup pudding will have to put on later as just of out


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ooh yummy love syrup pudding ..how on earth am I going to start the Cambridge Diet with this thread on the go  

Cat x


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

Well, I'm safe from the syrup pudding recipe on the grounds we don't have a microwave  

My mum also adds a little almond liquor into the crumble mix before it's added to the fruit which is lovely  It's almost healthy with wholemeal flour and almonds


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Yummm.. hate to share this with you hun but you can do syrup pudding in the oven too


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

Damn   How


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Syrup Sponge Pudding (Oven Version)

Make sponge mix (or cheat if you prefer to) you can have as big a sponge as you like but for all in one method i.e chuck it all in a bowl and mix which is the easiest, use 2oz flour to 2oz Butter/Marg etc, 2oz Sugar, to 1 medium egg, you can double, triple, quadruple this mix as you wish depending how greedy  hungry you are how many you are serving  once full mixed together until smooth, add to a greased bowl/dish (ovenproof) with as much syrup in the bottom as you like .. I put in quite a lot (hence why I don't make it very often as NOT a low calorie dish but delish all the same )

Cook at 180 degrees it will vary how long it takes to cook depending on how large your mixture is but I would say at least 35-45 mins, best way to test after at least 35 mins is to stick a skewer into the sponge and if it comes out clean then the sponge is cooked.

Mmm want some now with lashings of custard 

Word of warning: Be careful with lowfat spreads as not all are suitable for cooking


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice one.  DH is salivating at the thought of this!!


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

re syrup sponge,

basically same thing and I also use tonnes of syrup.. although can use jam or chocolate sauce etc instead, put in miccy for 2-3 mins and cook!! its done when the centre is not tacky and you can put a skewer in and it comes out clean... loads of custard and there you have a snack.. and as I always say when I make one " This is mine what you having??"!

Ive also made choccy ones before but putting choccy powder in place of soem flour  and it can be made low fat..... by serving after lots of veg which counteracts calories (honest!!)


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi girls, hope noone minds me crashing 

I went to a wedding last weekend and there was the most delish homemade fudge there, made by the brides friend I believe. It was soooo soft, and melt in the mouth, and I desperately need a recipe to try and replicate it - any ideas? I've never made fudge before, and don't want it to come out all light brown and chewy like shop bought stuff.

Also, I have a recipe for apple crumble cakes that I made last week - they were lovely and moist:

9 oz self raising flour
1/2 teaspoon bicarb of soda
1 teaspoon cinammon
5 oz light brown sugar
1 cooking apple, diced (I actually used half a tin of canned apples as had none fresh)
3oz melted butter
2 large eggs
1/4 pint milk

For crumble topping:
2 tablespoons plain flour
1/2 teaspoon mixed spice
1oz butter
4 tablespoons light brown sugar

Method:

Preheat oven to 190 degrees. Line muffin tin with paper cases. Make crumble topping by sifting together plain flour and spice, rub in butter and then mix in sugar. Then make cake mixture: sift together self raising flour, bicarb of soda, and cinammon. Stir in apple and sugar. Make a well in centre of mixture. Mix together melted butter, milk and eggs and pour into the well and stir quickly. Half fill muffin cases, sprinkle the crumble on top and bake from approx 20 mins. Best eaten when still warm!

Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

[alert]Members are reminded that ..... 
Recipes Copied from books/Internet need to state who the copyright belongs too and the date it was published.
[/alert]


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Well i'd just like to report that, as a result of this thread, i dug out my breadmaker and made my first loaf of bread for ages!!

it was admittedly only a mix so not particularly taxing, but it is very nice! despite having a fuse go half way through, and the whole thing shut down!! luckily when i got the power back on, it just started where it left off!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Sally yummy fresh bread   I am impressed ..packet or not ! 

Carrie ..  Ooh I love my Kenwood .. I inherited it its ancient I think but great ..and I am just the same love B&Q and Garden Centres   ooh and cookery gadget shops and .. where do I stop  

How is the egg cooker working ??   Saila 

Cat x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

That settles it DH is going on Ebay lol

Hardly used, got good tyre tread and not many miles on the clock lol

ohhh I love steamed puds, they dont like me though (especially my thighs)


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Ordered my egg boiler!! Yaaaay!!  

MIL is getting me a breadmaker for my birthday.... although really I wanted the panasonic one but doubt she will get me that one!  

xxxxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Saila  let us know how you get on wtih it!! don't overdo the eggs...!!

Well i would just like to blow my own trumpet - i have excelled myself with my breadmaker this weekend! it has had more use this weekend than the last 4 years put together!!

I have made 1 'packet' loaf, 1 'from scratch' loaf (which was the best so far!), 1 sundried tomato and parmesan loaf (packet - yum), one toffee cake (OMG) and a batch of pizza dough (mmmmm)!!  it's fab - i'm on a roll now!!  Going to try some baguettes next, and quite fancy making marmalade!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

OMG!! What breadmaker do you have?? Toffee cake sounds yummy!!!

I want to eat lots of eggs during stimming... aren't eggs 10mg of protein a day??

xxxxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Probably - but OMG - i wouldn't want to see the effects of too many!!!  

I actually don't know what machine i have.... it could be a panasonic actually? i will try to check tonight!  I only used a packet cake mix that is suitable for breadmakers.  it would be delicous with some custard too! in fact i have brought a slice to work and i am going to make a cup of tea in a minute to have it with!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Ooo definately check what brand it is!! I really want the panasonic.

Where did u get the mix??

xx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

erm think it was from a local place called Botley Mills, but supermarkets do them.  (although tbh don't think i've seen the cake ones -but maybe i've never looked?!? I bet somewhere like sainsburys will do them)

I will try to remember to check my breadmaker tonight!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I've had some cake mixes for my breadmaker & yes I think it was Sainsbury's. I've had the ginger one which was ok but not as nice as a homemade sticky gingerbread.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/database/chocolatebrownieswit_86958.shtml

try this. Saw it on Saturday kitchen yesterday, tried it today. It's srummmmmmmmmmmmmy.

/links


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Does anyone have a bread maker that they can recommend to Em ?


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I jsut got an ordinary breadmaker from Makro but having used mine I'd look for a model which has a flatter tin which is proper loaf shaped. Mine has a tall tin which makes every slice of bread too big for the toaster!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I've got a morphy richards which is proving excellent at the mo! In fact it is cooking a granary loaf as we speak!!

I used to have problems with the loaf sizes too - until someone suggested i use the smaller loaf recipe - and now the slices fit fine!!  don't know why i didn't think of that in the first place!!!  I make either 1 or 1.5lb loaves instead of 2lb.

fab fab fab!! made a raisin and cinnamon one the other day and it was delish!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I have a morphy richards yaaaay!!

Where can I buy the bread mixes from?  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Think most supermarkets do them with the flour section..I know Tescos does  

Cat x


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Thank you  
I will go look now. (havnt been keeping up with the thread!!)

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Has anyone got a good chocolate brownie recipe? I've never made them (except from the packets from Tesco!) and I absolutely LOVE them!


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Brownies

250g Butter, 500g Caster Sugar, 100g Cocoa powder, 4 eggs, 100g Self Raising Flour

Preheat the oven to 180oc/ gas 4 (or a bit lower for a fan oven)

Melt the butter then stir in the sugar and cocoa, stir in the eggs then fold in the flour. Add whatever else you like, vanilla, pecans/ choc chips/ frozen raspberries (works really well)/ pear and macadamia nuts.

Pour/ scrape into a 20x25cm tin lined with greaseproof paper. Bake for around 35 minutes, a skewer inserted into the middle should come out still slightly sticky. Cool in the tin then turn out and cut into squares.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Ooh thanks Marie!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Have just been to tesco!!

Got 2 types of Breadmix for the Breadmaker! 

Sundried tomato and parmesan and crusty white!

Do other stores have been ranges?

xxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

I made the brownies tonight!!!  Well actually Me and my daughter made them!  they are delicious!!! thanks for the recipe!!!!!


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Has anyone been to Aldi and saw the Wrights cake mixes? They are to die for, you just add water and a little bit of oil. Flavours are Chocolate Fudge, Madeira, Ginger or Carrot cake. The Carrot and Madeira ones are lovely. They're about £1.09 but sooooooo worth it


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Ok - any one got a good recipe for sticky gooey coconut macaroons?! i have quite a lot of dessicated coconut that needs to be used up!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

2 Large Eggs Whites
Quarter Teaspoon Cream of Tartar
100g Caster Sugar
30g Ground Almonds
Pinch Salt
1tsp Vanilla Extract (or Coconut Essence)
250g Flaked/Shredded Coconut (as opposed to dessicated)

Preheat the oven to 170?C/gas mark 3.

Beat the egg whites until frothy – no more – then add the cream of tartar and carry on beating, Missus, until soft peaks are formed. Add the sugar a teaspoon at a time and whisk until the peaks can hold their shape and are shiny. Fold in the almonds, salt, vanilla and coconut. The mixture will be sticky but should, all the same, hold its shape when clumped together.

Form into clementine-sized domes, 6-7cm in diameter. Don't make them too flat; they look best if you keep them nicely rounded, but this is really just a matter of personal taste, so follow your own.

Cook for 20 minutes or until they're just beginning to turn golden in parts.

Makes 8 large macaroons.

Nigella Lawson - Yum diddly um


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Aw thanks hun - i will try those ones, but i googled a recipe last night and kind of made it up a bit and they were YUMMY!!! the nigella ones look like they have got more stuff in - i will have to go shopping first, but i will give them a go!

If anyone is interested, the ones i made had

225g dessicated coconut
180g caster sugar
50g flour
30g melted butter
2 beaten eggs

I just mixed the dry ingredients, then mixed in (by hand) the beaten eggs and butter, and then put them in little mounds. I baked for about 15-17 mins at 190, but i think if i did them again, i would make them a bit smaller (mine were a bit bigger than a golf ball), then cook them for about 12 mins at 180 - think they would be even better!

yummy yummy yummy! M thought they were great - although she would only eat the gooey middle bit, but i quite liked the crispier outside!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Does anyone have any good recipes for cake mixes to put in the breadmaker??


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I've only done the packets so far...  they actually work better in the bread maker than the oven too! i'd be interested in this too if anyone has any!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Which packets?

Are they like the bread ones with instructions on how much to put in for a 1lb and 1.5lb loaf etc?

xxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Yes - they normally just need water. They are yummy - the toffee one is lovley. I've got a ginger one at home - i might do it tonight!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh where did you get them? I only ever see bread mixes for breadmakers not cake ones! Have I got blinkers on?   xx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

They won't necessarily be with the bread mixes (although they might be!!) They may be with the other cake stuff? I know tesco and sainsbury's both do them, and i have got some from our local mill where i get the flour for the breadmaker.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I've just been to Sainsburys!! 

I should always read FF before I leave the house  

I will have a look in tesco this week!

xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Yay got the mixes!! Think I will make the madeira one tomorrow!! xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oi! Where have all the bakers gone!  

I was not impressed yesterday   I have lost the kneading but out of breadmaker, I have bought another one from Morphy Richards but I was still having a hormonal rage over it  

Hoping it arrives by Tuesday! Then I can have a baking fest!

xxxx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm going to sound very stupid now   but what is a basic cake recipe?

I'm not a baker but will be attempting DS's birthday cake & fairy cakes on Saturday. I have two 8" cake tins about an inch deep, but don't know how much of each ingredient to use??

I've already bought Betty Crocker's ready to use soft icing for the filling & topping, but want to make my own cake from scratch  

Thanks x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

For 2x 8" cake tins, i would do at least an 8oz mix, and maybe a 10 if you want a bigger deeper cake.

That is 

8oz each of:

Flour (depending on whether you use plain or SR will depend on how much baking powder you will need - i always have to check the instructions for that!)
Butter/marg
Sugar
4 x eggs

I also sometimes put a tiny splash of milk in too.  If you want to make it chocolatey, swap an oz or 2 of flour with cocoa powder.

a 10oz mix would be 10oz of everything and 5 eggs. (only do this if the cake tins are deep).

I would then weigh the mixture into two lined tins, and leave a dip in the middle.  DO NOT OPEN THE OVEN until they are quite well coooked (got to be honest i can't remember how long - i would say at least 30 mins,) and then test by tapping on the top (should be springy), or a knife pushed in should come out clean.  It may need to be longer than this - too early and they will collapse.

Happy baking!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I need to bake a Chocolate Fudge Cake for Wednesday! Can anyone suggest a good recipe?

xxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Hmm sorry not off the top off my head - i'll have a look when i get home?


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I agree with Sallywags would do 10oz of everything if you want it thicker in 8inch tins... yum just fancy some cake ..have never made a choc fudge cake if my cookery books were not piled one on top of each other nearly up to the ceiling I would have a look for you but if I move one the pile is likely to collapse and I am awaiting a bookcase to put them all in  

Have you tried googling choc fudge cake ..  

Cat x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Yeah, that's what i normally do these days!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

This one sounds yum  

'Death by Chocolate' Fudge Cake 
How to make 'Death by Chocolate' Fudge Cake: 
Quantity for the Cake  
Ingredients 
125g (4oz) butter 
225g (8oz) dark soft brown sugar 
2 eggs 
142 ml (¼ pint)  soured cream 
175g (6oz)  plain flour 
5 ml (1 tsp) baking powder 
2.5 ml (½ tsp) bicarbonate of soda 
50g (2oz) Cadbury Bournville cocoa 

Quantity for the Filling    
40 ml (2 Tbs)  Cadbury Bournville cocoa 
125g (4oz) butter 
150g (5oz)  icing sugar, sieved 
 Vanilla essence  

Quantity for the Frosting    
200g (7oz) bar of Cadbury Bournville chocolate 
40 ml (2 Tbs)  Cadbury Bournville cocoa 
142 ml (¼ pint) double cream  


Method
You will require two 20 cm (8-inch), shallow cake tins, greased and base-lined 

For the cake cream together the butter and sugar until the mixture is light in colour anti texture. Gradually beat in the eggs, and then the soured cream (the mixture looks curdled at this stage). Sieve together the dry ingredients and fold them into the mixture. Divide the mixture equally between the tins. Bake at Gas Mark 5/190ºC:/375ºF for 30 – 35 minutes, until cooked. Turn out on to a wire tray to cool.

For the filling mix the cocoa with 40 ml (2 Tbs) of boiling water to a smooth paste, allow to cool. Beat together the butter, sieved icing sugar and essence, until light and fluffy. Beat in the cocoa. Slice the cake in half and then sandwich the halves together with the filling.

For the frosting melt the chocolate carefully. Make the cocoa into a paste with water as before and mix with the chocolate. Slowly whisk the cream into the chocolate until smooth and thickened. Spread the frosting evenly over the cake with a palette knife. 

Serve in slices, with whipped cream or ice-cream. If possible warm each slice in a microwave or oven, if you have made the cake in advance; it can also be served cold but is definitely more interesting hot, with the contrast of ice cream. 


Thanks to 
Liam Holroyd from the United Kingdom for submitting this 'Death by Chocolate' Fudge Cake recipe.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Especially the thought of it hot with cream   its going to be such a treat when I stop this cambridge diet and can have a bowl of something just like this


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Another more unusual version .. 
Banana Fudge Cake
Home : Chocolate Cake Recipes : Banana Fudge Cake 
Mixture Ingredients
1-1/2 cups Bananas (Ripe) 
1-1/2 cups Sugar 
1 cup Flour 
1 cup Wholewheat Flour 
1/2 cup Buttermilk 
1/2 cup Cocoa Powder 
2 tsp Baking Powder 
2 tspp Vanilla Extract 
2 Egg Whites 
Topping Ingredients
1-1/2 cup White Sugar 
1/4 cup Walnuts (Chopped) 
3 tbl Milk (Semi Skimmed) 
2 tbl Cocoa Powder 
2 tsp Vanilla Extract 
Method
Take a mixing bowl and combine the cocoa powder, flour, wholewheat flour, baking powder, salt, sugar, bananas, egg whites, buttermilk and vanilla extract. 
Once the mixture is smooth and without lumps, pour into a 9“ greased cake tin. 
Place in an oven preheated to 350 F and bake for 30 minutes. 
Lift out and place on a wire rack to cool. 
For the topping take a saucepan over a medium heat to combine the white sugar, milk, cocoa powder and vanilla extract. 
Now fold in the chopped walnuts, stirring continuously. 
Pour on top of the cake and spread out evenly. 
Spread a few chopped walnuts on top to finish. 
Allow the topping to set before serving. 


From chocablock.com

/links


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

That sounds delicious!! I am going to make that soon!

I was hoping for a tried and tested one  

Death by Chocolate cake...not a bad way to go!  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I think it would be dangerous for me to learn how to make choc fudge cake as I might become addicted ..I bet someone has a tried and tested one..although that one was submitted to the site by someone who recommended it so guess it has been tried and tested  

Cat x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

OMG - that is a LOT of bournville....


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thats what makes it lovely and chocolately and rich and sickly and yum


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

My best friend makes a mean chocolate cake so she is digging out recipe!


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Thank you


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

The Best Super Posh Chewy Cookies
Makes 8 Big Ones or 16 Normal Sized

100g Dried Sour Cherries
2 Tbls Cherry Brandy
100g White Chocolate
100g Dark Chocolate
75g Roasted Hazelnuts (Chopped)
40g Flaked Almonds
100g Raw Caster Sugar
100g Soft Dark Brown Sugar
100g Unsalted Butter (Softened)
1 Egg
1/2 Tsp Vanilla Paste
200g Plain Flour
1/2 Tsp Baking powder
1/2 Tsp Salt
2 Tbls Sunflower Oil

- Soak the cherries in enough hot water to cover them and leave for 15 mins to re hydrate.
- Cream the butter with the caster sugar then fold in the Sunflower Oil and Brown Sugar. Mix in the egg and vanilla paste.
- In a separate bowl mix together the flour, salt and baking powder. Stir the flour into the butter mixture to form a dough.
- Drain the cherries and add the brandy to the cherries. Fold the boozy cherries into the dough.
- Break the chocolate bars into chunks of various sizes and fold into the dough.
- On a floured surface carefully role out the dough to about 1cm thick. Using a cookie cutter stamp out your cookies. Place onto greased baking trays (not to close together as they will spread) and bake in a hot oven at 200 degrees C for 15 mins.
- Once cooked remove from the oven and leave to cool on the trays for approx 10 mins then carefully remove to a cooling rack.
- If you can wait (and believe us it isn't easy) leave to cool completely and you'll have a chewy taste of heaven.

This Morning - apparently they are yum 

Banana bread - I love Banana Bread and this is really easy to make 

This recipe makes 12 slices or 6-8 muffins

15 minutes to prepare
Cooks in 25-30 minutes

2 tbsp of melted Flora Original
1 tbsp of semi-skimmed milk
2 mashed bananas (the riper the better!)
1 medium egg
225g (8oz) self-raising fl our
110g (4oz) sugar
½ tsp bicarbonate of soda
¼ tsp salt

- Before you start, preheat the oven to 200°C,
400°F, Gas Mark 6.

-  Weigh out all the ingredients.
-  Grease a 450g tin or use 6-8 muffin cases.
-  Add the ingredients into a bowl and mix together.
-  Pour the mixture into the greased bread tin / individual cake/muffin tray.
- Bake for 25-30 minutes if using a bread tin. Alternatively, for individual cake/muffin trays bake for 10-14 minutes.
- Carefully take out of the oven when golden
-  Leave to cool and then enjoy!
Gary Rhodes recipe 

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Could just eat a big slice of freshly cooked cake ..still warm and yummy ..


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I made some lovely fairy cakes the other day!

8oz of Sugar
8oz of Stork butter
8oz of self raising flour
4 eggs 

I made buttercream icing to go with it too!! Yum Yum

xxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Sounds yummy hun ..I love eating buns hot .. Cat x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Me too! I will be strictly on Cambridge next week though so no buns for me!

xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

has anyone got a receipe for a mushroom soup please?

I have a massive box of mushrooms and would love to make a soup but have no idea where to start

Nikki xx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I just peel and chop the mushrooms, fry an onion, then add the chopped mushrooms, veg stock and some herbs, cook until soft then whizz in the blender!  If you want to make it richer, stir in some white sauce or cream and a little cornflour to thicken it and make it creamy.

Yum yum - haven't made one of these for ages, might have to do it!

Just realised that someone may need to move these two posts into the savoury section! xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Oooppps sorry, didnt realise id posted in the wrong bit  

Thanks sally, going to give it a go


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

No probs - actually thought of something else you can do with mushrooms that is GORGEOUS!! I haven't done it for ages, but if you fry them in butter then put them in rich gravy, then have them on toast... omg!! or even in a creamy sauce might be nice too... just a thought anyway!


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Do any of you ladies have a fool proof recipie for making pavlova?

Thanks in advance
Crusoe
xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

No I usually cheat and buy the meringue from M&S   as theres is nice and chewy like meringue should be .. someone might come along soon and give you a good recipe there are quite a few different methods you can use for making meringue I know that much but have never made any..

Cat x


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

I can make most things but i have to say i am pants at making meringue dont know why i follow recipes n they still come out bad  I can do them for lemon meringue pies but that bout it really.


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

I made D's birthday cake and as he's mad on Bob the builder i thought would please him, what do you all think?


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

That's fantastic hun!!! Wow, very impressed!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

That is sooo cool


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Caramel Shortbread

12 digestives, Carnation Caramel, Dairy Milk!

Easy Peasy! xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OOh yummy  and that is soooo not on the Cambridge Plan        sounds good tho maybe I should make it on your behalf for bean to eat


----------



## Alice M (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi Crusoe (and everyone!) 

Just thought I'd post a true New Zealand recipe for Pavlova - NZ is the home of the Pav (and don't let any Aussies claim otherwise ), and this recipe is from a classic NZ recipe book... I've made it and it does work!!

Pavlova

3 egg whites
3 tablespoons cold water
1 cup caster sugar (oh no, I don't know what a cup is in weight - you'll have to google it!!)(by the way, cups are so much easier - you should start using them in the UK!!)
1 teaspoon vinegar
1 teaspoon vanilla essence
3 teaspoons cornflour

And cream and fruit, of course!

Preheat the oven to 150 degrees centigrade. Using an electric mixer/whisk, beat the egg whites until stiff. Add water and beat again. Add sugar very gradually whilst still beating. Slow the beater (if you can!) and add the vinegar, vanilla and cornflour. Line an oven tray with baking paper. Draw a 22cm circle on the paper. Spread the pavlova to within 2 cm of the edge of the circle, keeping the shape as round and even as possible. Smooth the top surface over. Bake the pav for 45 minutes, then leave to cool in the oven. Carefully transfer the pav to a serving plate. Decorate with whipped cream and fresh fruit.

My favourite fruit to put on is strawberries and kiwi fruit (and golden kiwi fruit is even nicer than green), but any berries are great and some people drizzle passionfruit pulp on too.

You can also make the pav in a square shape, which looks great on a big square platter.

Oh, and by the way, Kiwi pavs are meant to be a bit gooey in the middle, not crunchy all the way through!

Yum!    

Cheers

Alice
xxxx


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Alice

That pavlova recipie sounds great - I'm going to give it a go v. soon.

Many thanks for posting it.

Love Crusoe
xxx


----------



## JulesHope (Jan 31, 2008)

I use that recipe for cupcakes too Salia with a teaspoon of vanilla extract   

McDougalls flour is fab for really light sponge cakes. 

Anyone got any tips on how to get really, really,crispy, crunchy  biscuits? 

Love baking on drizzly dull days like we had today. Feels all cosy  

xx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Anyone got a good recipe for raisin cookies?


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

for crispy cookies replace an ounce of the flour for corn flour works a treat wih shortbread cookies anyway !!!


----------



## pabboo (Sep 29, 2007)

Really hoping for some cooking advice!

OK. I had a disaster this evening and am trying to figure out why. I was making a lemon pudding - where the lemon sauce separates into the bottom and the top is spongy. The recipe was:

50g (2oz) butter, plus extra to grease 
125g (4oz) caster sugar 
Finely grated zest and juice of 2 lemons 
2 medium eggs, separated 
50g (2oz) self-raising flour 
300ml (½ pint) semi-skimmed milk

Preheat the oven to 190ºC (170ºC fan oven) mark 5 and lightly grease four 200ml (7fl oz) ovenproof cups. In a bowl, cream together the butter, golden caster sugar and lemon zest until pale and fluffy. Beat in the egg yolks, then the flour until combined. Stir in the milk and lemon juice - the mixture will curdle but don't panic. 

2 In a clean grease-free bowl, whisk the egg whites until they stand in soft peaks, then fold into the lemon mixture. (The mixture will still look curdled - don't worry.) Divide among the four cups and stand them in a roasting tin. Half fill the tin with boiling water and bake puddings for 35-40min or until spongy and light golden.

(It's from the Good Housekeeping book.)

But it didn't seperate! There was a thin layer on the top and a kind of curdled sauce type thing on the bottom.   Not right at all. 
When I poured it in I did think it looked a bit watery/thin, but thought I'd try it anyway.... I've made a chocolate one before, and, oh my, it was yummy. This one tasted nice, but the texture was a real turn-off....

Any ideas as to where it went wrong? Similar recipes online have good reviews, but now and then the same recipe leads to a review saying that the same thing happened to the reviewer as happened to me.... Odd.


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Wow it's beeen a long time since this thread was used    

Have any of you changed your cake/biscuit recipies to make them gluten/dairy free  I know you can get gluten free flour and sunflower spreads, but nor sure just how much it would effect the end results


----------



## baby tears (Jan 18, 2011)

hi shellebell,

Ive not changed any of my recipes to make them gluten/dairy free thou I'm sure it it wont effect the end results to much. Trail & error is the best way. Quite often I'm amazed by the results.

I love to bake & I'm looking for a new recipe for a very light Victoria sponge cake,so i was wondering if any of you ladies have one. 

thanks in advance

baby tears x


----------

